# Stone fete companion dog show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

STONE FETE COMPANION DOG SHOW

SUNDAY 3rd JULY

STONE RECREATION GROUND, STONE (near Dartford), KENT

ENTRIES FROM 11.00, JUDGING STARTS 12.00

RINGSIDE PARKING

Pedigree classes - Puppy, Junior, Sporting, Non-sporting, Open, Veteran.
Novelty classes - Best Crossbreed dog, Best Crossbreed bitch, best rescue, waggiest tail, Most appealing eyes, Special veteran (over 10yrs), Junior handling, Brace, Best condition, Most handsome dog, prettiest bitch, Judges favourite.

ROSETTES 1st - 6th IN EVERY CLASS. Specials for Best in show, reserve best in show, best puppy, best crossbreed, best novelty.

Proceeds to PRODOGS DIRECT


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Just a little reminder 

Forgot to add the baby puppy class, for puppies under 6mths.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Don't forget this is on sunday


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish i wasn't working this sunday


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I will more than likely be there, not with a dog, but on the hill watching the band with a drink! whilst the kids queue up in the queues for the rides!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic show, I'd be there if I wasnt at Windsor


----------



## umajane (Apr 19, 2011)

Leila is under 6 months - do we know if she'd be able to enter the other novelty classes?



Tollisty said:


> Just a little reminder
> 
> Forgot to add the baby puppy class, for puppies under 6mths.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

No, if under 6mths can only enter the baby puppy class


(although depends how close to 6mths she is  )


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We will be there - had a brilliant time last year. It was really good!


----------

